# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  یک سوال پیچیده در مورد ترمیم معدل

## mehdi5570

سلام من پارسال سوم دبیرستان رشته ریاضی بودم و خرداد افتادم و شهریور هم افتادم بعدش دی هم افتادم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  کلا ول کرده بودم حالا بخاطر همین نمیتونم سال 96 کنکور بدم و میخوام سال 97 کنکور بدم اونم رشته تجربی حالا یه چیزی الان من میخوام ترمیم معدل هم بکنک حالا تکلیف زیست و زمین چی میشه و این که کلا باید چیکار کنم یه توضیح کامل اگه بدید واقعاااااا ممنون میشم .........الان باید برای خرداد امتحانای سوم ریاضیو بدم؟ جبرو فیزوکو حسابانو اینا یا چجوریه؟

----------


## khansar

شما نیاز به ترمیم نداری دیبلم مجدد بگیر

----------


## mehdi5570

> شما نیاز به ترمیم نداری دیبلم مجدد بگیر



چرا ینی باید برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟ و باید ریاضی چهارم دبیرستانو زیستو اینارو امتحان بدم؟

----------

